# Greek Lessons



## Higgi (Mar 18, 2009)

My husband and I are looking to learn Greek (basics) in Limassol. Does anyone know of a good school/tutor who they could recommend. I have 3 months to be able to converse to a very basic level and so need advice asap. thankyou


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Higgi said:


> My husband and I are looking to learn Greek (basics) in Limassol. Does anyone know of a good school/tutor who they could recommend. I have 3 months to be able to converse to a very basic level and so need advice asap. thankyou


Frederick University is advertising (in a Greek paper) that they are offering intensive (15 hours per week) Greek classes for non Greek speakers at 3 different levels. 

I believe they have a campus in Limassol as well as in Nicosia. I think other colleges and Universities probably offer them as well.


If you are really serious about learning the language that is about the amount of time you'll need per week in order to feel comfortable about holding a conversation in a few months. I am saying this from personal experience from learning other languages that I actually had to use.


----------



## Daria_T (Oct 5, 2009)

I study at Interlead school in the centre of Limassol (crossing of Makarios and Ag. Phylaxeous). They are a bit expensive, but it's really an intensive course. They go through the material much quicker than in other schools, but of course you have to study at home a lot to learn everything.
The groups are maximum 6 people.

Their telephone number is 25338522


----------



## Higgi (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks for that - I will give them a call.


----------



## Higgi (Mar 18, 2009)

theresoon said:


> Frederick University is advertising (in a Greek paper) that they are offering intensive (15 hours per week) Greek classes for non Greek speakers at 3 different levels.
> 
> I believe they have a campus in Limassol as well as in Nicosia. I think other colleges and Universities probably offer them as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your advice. I will try and get in touch with them.


----------

